# wheel and tire size



## kepaul (Aug 24, 2005)

I need the OE wheel and tire sizes for a 1991 Stanza XE 4-door. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

195/65-R14


----------



## kepaul (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------

